# Gaming-Monitor für PS4/XBOne 27"



## MusicX123 (16. Oktober 2014)

Huhu, 
mein Geschäftskollege sucht einen neuen Monitor. 
Er braucht ihn für seine PS4/XBOne (weiß nicht mehr genau was er hat).

Vorraussetzungen: 
- Full-HD 1920x1080p
- 27 Zoll (29 Zoll wird dann schon bisschen unscharf mit 1080p)
- 60Hz
- Reaktionszeit 2ms oder 1ms
- geringer Inputlag
- denk ma so max.300

Ich Bitte um eure Hilfe  
Monitore sind nicht ganz so mein Thema 

MfG MusicX


----------



## Atent123 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor für PS4/XBOne 27"*

Wie nah sitzt du den vor dem Monitor? Full-HD bei 27 Zoll können ziemlich unscharf sein.


----------



## MusicX123 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor für PS4/XBOne 27"*

Ist ein großer Schreibtisch, denk mal so nen 1-1,5m. Er will ab 27 Zoll und höhere Auflösung ist schwachsinn da PS4/XBOne nie so ne Leistung haben können um 1440p geschweige denn 2160p darzustellen. Viele Spiele sind ja sogar 900p.


----------



## Schinken (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor für PS4/XBOne 27"*

Also nur ums mal in den Raum zu werfen, ich sitze ca. 1,5m vor nem 42" Fernseher als Monitor. Ich finds in FHD nicht unscharf, auch beim zocken nicht. Downsampling is damit natürlich auch drin. 
Der Inputlag hat zuerst ein Problem dargestellt, aber so gut wie jeder moderne Fernseher hat ein PC-Preset, also ne Voreinstellung zur Nutzung am PC, mit dieser ist die der Inputlag kein Problem mehr. Die Reaktionszeiten von aktuellen Fernsehren... (Fernsehrs, Ferngesäte?)... von aktuellen TV-Geräten reichen auch für Shooter aus.
Ich hab den für 350€ gebraucht geholt, aber is ja auch schon wieder ne weile her. Ich will damit nur sagen vielleicht siehst du dich mal bei ca 30" Fernsehern um, da kann man sehr schöne Schnäppchen machen, da solche Fernseher als ,,klein'' gelten, solche Monitore aber als ,,groß'', was sich natürlich im Preis bemerkbar macht. (Auch beim Neukauf!)

Btw: Warum ist eine höhere Lösung am PC Schwachsinn weil die PS4 oder die Xbox nich genug Leistung für 1440p bieten? Was hat ne Konsole überhaupt damit zu tun welchen Monitor dein Kollege braucht? Sorry, vielleicht steh ich auf dem Schlauch, aber is die Idee nicht einfach in der genannten Preisklasse das beste rausholen was geht? Oder gehts nur darum dasselbe zu ,,schaffen'' wie ne aktuelle Konsole? (Dann wäre er aber mit na Konsole billiger gefahren?

EDIT: Aaah, jetzt hab ichs auch endlich gelesen xD. Der soll für ne Konsole sein. Aber Moment, nen Monitor für ne Konsole? Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn? Er soll sich einen Fernseher holen, die arbeiten besser mit den Konsolen zusammen, da diese darauf ausgelegt sind. Und Geld spart er dabei auch. Davon abgesehen: Wie soll ich mir das vorstellen? Dein Kollege hat also nen Schreibtisch nur zum Konsolenzocken und sitzt anderthalb Meter davor? Wer spielt denn so mit Konsolen? Ich hab das Gefühl du hast dich irgendwo entweder falsch ausgedrückt oder geiirrt. Oder du willst trollen. Oder ich muss meinen Horizont erweitern für Menschen die Die "Nachteile" von Konsolen mit den "Nachteilen" des PCs kombinieren wollen... Davon abgesehen laufen die meisten Konsolentitel zurzeit auch nicht mit FHD, sondern 720p.


----------



## Lolm@n (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor für PS4/XBOne 27"*



MusicX123 schrieb:


> Ist ein großer Schreibtisch, denk mal so nen 1-1,5m. Er will ab 27 Zoll und höhere Auflösung ist schwachsinn da PS4/XBOne nie so ne Leistung haben können um 1440p geschweige denn 2160p darzustellen. Viele Spiele sind ja sogar 900p.


 
Monitor und Konsole ist sowieso ein Bullshit... 32" TV Gerät mit tiefen Input Lag und gut ist.

29" Monitore Fallen komplett weg die sind im normalfall im Format 21:9 und nicht 16:9 wie es für die Konsole ideal ist. So hätte man immer 2 Balken links und rechts.

Ebenso ist Full HD 27" auf 1-1.5 Meter kein Problem da kann man locker ein 32" Gerät nehmen. Ich sitz auf meinem 34" (In der Höhe identisch wie ein 27") mit 60cm abstand


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor für PS4/XBOne 27"*

... und ich sitze auf meinem max. 1m von meinem Fernseher (32" FHD) weg und habe keine Probleme mit zu geringer Auflösung ... Habe sogar mal auf dem 32" Fernseher PC gezockt (ca. 1 Jahr lang) mit einer Entfernung von vllt. 50cm und hat mich auch nicht gestört ... ^^


----------



## MusicX123 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja er will mit der Konsole am Schreibtisch mit einem Monitor zocken... Den Sinn darin sehe ich auch nicht aber das ist seine Sache. Er hat sich nen TV für 2300€ gekauft und er kann auf dem absolut keine shooter spielen. Es ruckelt ihm zu arg. Und deshalb will er einen Monitor mit geringer Reaktionszeit und geringem Inputlag.


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor für PS4/XBOne 27"*



MusicX123 schrieb:


> Ja er will mit der Konsole am Schreibtisch mit einem Monitor zocken... Den Sinn darin sehe ich auch nicht aber das ist seine Sache. Er hat sich nen TV für 2300€ gekauft und er kann auf dem absolut keine shooter spielen. Es ruckelt ihm zu arg. Und deshalb will er einen Monitor mit geringer Reaktionszeit und geringem Inputlag.


 
Was hat Ruckeln mit Inputlag zu tun? Zum Inputlag, einfach Spiele-Modus rein und gut ist


----------

